# Finale 26 on Windows 10.



## mscp (Oct 1, 2019)

Does anyone run Finale 26 on W10?


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 2, 2019)

Of course, why?


----------



## mscp (Oct 2, 2019)

wcreed51 said:


> Of course, why?



If I scroll the window while the score is being played back, the staff doesn’t get redrawn right away. I wonder what’s happening to my copy.


----------



## Rob (Oct 2, 2019)

Same here on win7, I think we are not supposed to scroll while finale is playing...


----------



## mscp (Oct 2, 2019)

Rob said:


> Same here on win7, I think we are not supposed to scroll while finale is playing...



thing is - this issue does not occur on Macs.


----------



## Kubler (Oct 10, 2019)

I can confirm that no matter which version of Finale running on which version of Windows, scrolling the score during playback has never been possible. It either doesn't respond at all, or go straight back to the top of the page as soon as it reaches the next one. I don't know about Mac though


----------

